# Vitamin/Supplement Recommendation



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi all !

I am wondering if anyone has a recommendation for a general thyroid-support vitamin supplement? If this is against the forum rules to recommend specific brands - sorry and feel free to delete this thread.

I am currently taking sublingual B-12 (1000 units), a general purpose multivitamin, Vit D (50,000 twice a week) and some gummy Vit D (1,000 units).

Thanks for responding, if it is allowed


----------



## loumath (Jun 20, 2010)

Wellness Resources had a Thyroid Support supplement that I have used. Right now I use Standard Process supplements for my adrenals which support thyroid.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Any credible medical information or study outcomes to support that any of these vitamins help support thyroid? If so, will appreciate the links.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

B-50 complex to help with conversion I believe - I take it a few times a week.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

HeidiBR said:


> Hi all !
> 
> I am wondering if anyone has a recommendation for a general thyroid-support vitamin supplement? If this is against the forum rules to recommend specific brands - sorry and feel free to delete this thread.
> 
> ...


Actually, there are some things that support the immune system which in turn supports the thyroid. But firstly, let me say that you should never take anything the triggers or boosts the immune system for by doing so, you also trigger the autoantibodies.

Now...............these are "supportive" of the immune system. Omega III, Omega VI, Selenium, Bilberry, CoQ10, B-complex, Vitamin C (but not in excess unless you want kidney stones.) These are just things I suggest but I am sure there is much more to chose from.

That said, the single most important thing you can do for your immune system in order to support your thyroid is to clean up the life-style "if" it is needed.

That would be no smoking, no recreational drugs, no alcohol; get plenty of moderate exercise and fresh air on a daily basis, get a little sun when you can, make sure you get sufficient sleep, eat only fresh healthy foods, avoid all chemicals used as preservatives and flavor enhancers in food and the list goes on. Drink sufficient water. I can think of a jillion things that would support the immune system thus supporting the thyroid.

Hope others chime in on this one. It's a good question. And..................I said a lot to say that I don't believe that one single product will create a miracle for the thyroid. Sadly, it is not that simple. Your whole entire body has to function well.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Andros is right about the immune system for autoimmune thyroid, for hypers anyway. I am not sure about hypo autoimmune. However, nutritional needs differer from hypers and hypos, likewise their vitamin and mineral needs. You might go to ithyroid.com. I don't agree with everything at this site but I do agree on the vitamins and minerals. This goes into very extensive material in come vitamins and minerals.

If and when you take vitamins and minerals let your doctor know what you are taking.

~~~~~~~~~

Happy 4th of July!


----------

